# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  FOURRIERES SATUREES! 6 MAMANS, 27 BB, 25 CHATS AVT LE 28/07! (RP)

## SarahC

::  *Diffusion ok, sauf FACEBOOK et sites hors PA*  ::  

*Ce topic fait suite à ce SOS:*
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=332707&p=7374470#p7374470

 ::  *Je rappelle que des euthanasies ont eu lieu, et qu'elles vont se faire crescendo, faute de propositions suffisantes pour "faire de l'air" aux suivants....*  ::  

 ::  *Alors, oui, certes, "on ne peut pas sauver tout le monde", mais ça, on le dit quand ils sont morts, pas avant!

On ne peut pas baisser les bras et partir "perdants", ou se trouver des excuses à leur mort...* *ESSAYER* *est la première clé de ce sauvetage...* *GARDER ESPOIR**, est la 2ème....**SE BOUGER, TOUS, A NOTRE MESURE**, est l'application pratique de toutes ces actions de sauvetage....* *ALORS ON Y CROIT, ET ON COMMENCE DE SUITE, VACANCES OU PAS, WE OU PAS!*  ::  

*****************************************

*ON COMMENCE PAR LES CHATS QUI SONT ENCORE EN FOURRIERE, ET QUI RECHERCHENT UNE SOLUTION DE SORTIE AU PLUS VITE!!!!
*
 ::  *Mâle 2/3 ans noir un peu craintif*  ::  
_FIV+... Regardez sa bouille désespérée, au fil des semaines.... Oui, il ne semble pas super content, mais il en a surtout marre! A quelques rhumatismes, visiblement.... Bouge peu du coup..._



 ::  *=> FA DE QUARANTAINE A TROUVER, ET RAPIDEMENT, JE PENSE QU'IL DOIT VOIR UN VETO POUR SES DOULEURS.*  ::  

 ::  *Mâle, âge ?, bleu et blanc, un peu craintif*  ::  
_Très inquiet par ce qui lui arrive, mais pas agressif du tout, n'a ni craché ni cherché à taper, donc je ne dirais pas craintif mais timide, a besoin d'être rassuré. Beau comme tout! Cf... La photographe!_



 ::  *A UNE PISTE MAIS FA RECHERCHEE (ASSOC EN ATTENTE) ET CO VOIT A TROUVER! LA RECHERCHE DE CO-VOIT PEUT ETRE POSTEE SI QQN PEUT LE FAIRE! DEPART DE RP!*   ::  


*****************************************

*VOICI TOUS LES CHATS QUI N'ONT PAS DE SOLUTION! LES FOURRIERES SONT PLEINES, LES EUTHANASIES NE VONT PAS TARDER, FAUTE DE PLACE; LA LISTE SERA COMPLETEE DANS TOUS LES JOURS A VENIR...* 

*1) Mâle (femelle??) 1 an noir(e) et blanc(he) assez craintif/ve*
_Ca lui ferait du bien de sortir, il/elle est là depuis un bon bout de temps....
Pr le sexe, encore un mystère... Nous demanderons encore une fois la précision, son sexe change à chaque fois...._ 



 ::  *AUCUNE PISTE!*  ::  

*2) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche un peu craintive*
_A tenté de s'évader façon Prison Break, et on a la comprend, aidons là à sortir de là définitivement, devenons les complices de la pauvre puce!!! Elle en a marre!_ 



 ::  *AUCUNE PISTE!*  ::  

*3) Femelle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintive* 
_Elle aussi commence à être lose d'être enfermée là, sans un regard compatissant! Sortons là!_ 



 ::  *AUCUNE PISTE!*  ::  

*4) Femelle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintive*
Elle n'est pas plus flippée qu'avant, elle a juste une semaine de plus à son actif... Imaginez votre chat enfermé dans un box chez le véto 2 jours... Là, ce n'est pas chez le véto, et ça fait plus de 15 jours!




 ::  *AUCUNE PISTE!*  ::  

*5) Femelle, 2 ans, noire et blanche, un peu craintive, FIV+*
_Pas de photo, mais n'en mérite pas moins d'attention! Surtout que les photos sont parfois traitres!_ 

 ::  *AUCUNE PISTE!*  ::  

*6) Mâle, 1 an, crème tabby, un peu craintif*
_Crème, je suis sûre que ce chat est splendide! Laissez vous surprendre!_

 ::  *AUCUNE PISTE!*  ::  

*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
Une tigrette! Est ce si banal que cela, un chat à rayures?

 ::  *AUCUNE PISTE!*  ::  

*8) Femelle, 1 an, noire, assez craintive*
_Oui, elle est noire, et elle a peur, mérite-t-elle de mourir pour cela? Non!_

 ::  *AUCUNE PISTE!*  ::  

*9) Mâle, 1 an, noir, assez craintif*
_Même remarque pour lui, les perles noires vous le rendrons, sauvons les!_ 

 ::  *AUCUNE PISTE!*  ::  

*10) Femelle, 1 an, gris tabby blanche, un peu stressée*
_Chat timide avec potentiel cool, dixit notre photographe!_

 ::  *AUCUNE PISTE! PEUT ETRE PARRAINÉE PAR QUELQU'UN!*   :: 



*11) Femelle, 2 ans, tortie tabby, sociable* 

 ::  *AUCUNE PISTE!*  ::  

*12) Mâle, 9 ans, roux tabby blanc, sociable*
_A les coussinets inflammés..._

 ::  *AUCUNE PISTE!*  ::  

*13) Mâle, 4 ans, brun tabby, sociable*
_Supporte mal le box... Comme tout chat enfermé!_ 

 ::  *AUCUNE PISTE!*  ::  


*14 et 15 sont arrivés ensemble, et ces 2 grands bébés n'ont aucune piste!* 
*14) Femelle, 5 mois, brun tabby, un peu craintive
15) Mâle, 5 mois, noir et blanc un peu craintif*

 ::  *AUCUNE PISTE!*  ::  

*16) Mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby blanc, assez craintif*

 ::  *AUCUNE PISTE!*  ::  

*17) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, assez craintive* 

 ::  *AUCUNE PISTE!*  ::  

 ::  *LA LISTE SERA LARGEMENT RALLONGEE AU COURANT DU WE ET EN DEBUT DE SEMAINE, MAIS COMME JE L'AI EXPLIQUE, NOUS N'AVONS PAS LE TEMPS D'ATTENDRE UNE PAUSE WE QUELCONQUE, IL FAUT DE SUITE SE REMETTRE AU SAUVETAGE EN COURS, ALORS MEME QUE POUR CERTAINS IL DEVIENT REALITE CE JOUR.....*  ::  


*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaire, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS DISPONIBLES* POUR TOUS LES CHATS
________________________

 ::  *Diffusion ok, sauf FACEBOOK*  ::  
_(rien n'empêche les assocs ou refuge de poster indépendamment de ce sujet afin de chercher des FA "dans l'absolu", sans reprendre les termes de ce SOS par contre)._

*ASSO, FA, DONATEURS, COVOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE POUR VOUS MANIFESTER!!*

 *CONTACT : [email=soschatsnac@gmail.com:1vnjkrmj]soschatsnac@gmail.com[/email:1vnjkrmj]* 
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*


 ::  *SI VOUS POUVEZ AGIR, LANCEZ VOUS, ET SI VOUS HESITEZ ENCORE, POSEZ VOS QUESTIONS!! ILS N'ONT PLUS LE TEMPS!!!*  ::

----------


## Petite Plume

Je peux me rendre en RP et faire du co-voiturage (gratuitement) dans ma région ou dans un rayon de 200 kms (environ) à la ronde... désolée mais c'est tout ce que je peux faire    ::  je suis blindée à la maison et mon unique pièce de quarantaine est prise   ::

----------


## totor90

demande de fa de quarantaine de faite 
viewtopic.php?f=43&t=333058

je croise les doigts...

----------


## Sév51

Mise à jour de la bannière...




```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-sortis-daffaire-141/fourrieres-saturees-6-mamans-27-bb-25-chats-avt-28-07-rp-22670/"][IMG]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/787370banfrp20110723v05animee300ms.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


Pour l'installer : 
1 - aller dans le rubrique "*Panneau de l'utilisateur*"
2 - puis dans "*Profil*" cliquer sur "*Signature*" et insérer le code de la bannière dans votre signature, c'est-à-dire faire un copier-coller
3 - cliquer sur "*Envoyer*"
4 - dans la rubrique "*Préférences du forum*" cliquer sur "*Modifier les préférences de message*" et cocher "*Attacher ma signature*"

----------


## SarahC

Oui, donc oui, ça urge... Certains n'auront même pas le délai standard... Un point sera fait lundi semble-t-il par rapport aux grosses urgences, cela concerne, je pense, les chats sans photos datant de la semaine passée. Et je pense qu'on se situe sur mardi, date de passage du véto, lorsqu'il fait le check up d'entrée des nouveaux.... Et de la place pour les entrants, qd les sorties tardent de trop. Ils les gardent tant qu'ils ont de la place, mais comme je le dis et répète à chaque fois, c'est une conséquence, et non une cause, que de les savoir euthanasiables dans ces endroits là.... Comme partout, si je puis dire, les nouveaux prennent la place des anciens, on ne fera pas la révolution là dessus, même si un certains nombre de choses restent écurantes, et que notre pays de cons permet cela.... Mais là, dans ne serait ce que deux de ces endroits, une quarantaine d'entrées... Et dans l'autre, en présentiel, près d'une centaine de chats.... Fatalement, la piqure sera plantée, et les euthanasies vont tomber....* MAIS EN AUCUN CAS ce n'est un motif pour les lâcher, bien au contraire, ils n'ont pas choisi de tomber là en cette saison!* 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lady92

Pour les FA et co-voitureurs, pouvez vous valider ou modifier les infos du récap ci-dessous ! Merci d'avance

*- Récap propositions FA :*  (lieu, durée, couvertes ou non)

- FA de quarantaine, par Calymone
- FA de quarantaine , par MathildeT dans le 60  Recherche dasso en cours
- FA de transit , (jusquau 29/07) par Auxoux, RP
- FA de quarantaine , par Oualie13, Localisation : calvados/eure et RP (massy)
- FA de quarantaine, par Lochal, dans le ?

*- Récap propositions Assos :*
-Pour leN°1, Flokelo  MANQUE PLUS QUE LA FA DE QUARANTAINE!!


*- Récap propositions Covoit :* merci de vous inscrire sur le Doodle
demander le lien du Doodle à NoémieBelligCandule, Lusiole...

- de Paris à Liège (avec arrêt minute à Bruxelles) le 30/07 par Zessouille
- de Paris à St Dizier (52) (avec arrêts à Chateau Thierry, Epernay, Chalons en Champagne, Vitry le François) le 25 ou 26/7 par Lusiole
- relais en transports en commun en RP, le soir, par Liriel
- Nanterre pref (92) - maintenons (28) tous les soirs en train par Sab_
- le 30 ou 31 juillet je peux covoiturer un ou des chats jusqu'à Chateaudun par Sab_
- Nad propose des trajets train toutes destination jusqu'au 31 Aout
*
ALLEZ !! ON RESTE MOBILISES POUR EUX !!*
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## CathyMini

::  *QUI SOUHAITE AIDER EN FAISANT DON ? - AUSSI PETIT SOIT-T-IL - IL PEUT SAUVER DES VIES !!!*   ::  

 ::  *CHACUN PEUT AIDER... Y COMPRIS EN FAISANT UNE PROMESSE DE DONS :* 

*- Quel que soit le montant, c'est un sacré coup de pouce   
- Sans don, on ne fait rien non plus, toute aide est imbriquée ds une autre!  * 

*Pour l'instant ce ne sont que des promesses, qui ne se transformeront en dons QUE si l'on réussit à en sortir!!!*

*Les dons servent à différentes choses : soins, co-voit, billets de train, don pr castration/stéril afin d'aider les assocs...* 

*RECAP' PROMESSES de DONS*:
30  (CathyMini)


*TOTAL PROMESSES DE DONS : 30 *

 ::  *Allez, un petit geste, même 5  peuvent aider sur ce SOS... d'autant que la liste est longue*  ::  

QUI SUIT ?

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## CathyMini

> Je peux me rendre en RP et faire du co-voiturage (gratuitement) dans ma région ou dans un rayon de 200 kms (environ) à la ronde... désolée mais c'est tout ce que je peux faire    je suis blindée à la maison et mon unique pièce de quarantaine est prise


  ::  Petite Plume pour ta généreuse proposition. 
Tu es près de Bourges. Quels jours peux-tu covoiturer vers la RP et dans ta région ?

----------


## Petite Plume

> Envoyé par Petite Plume
> 
> Je peux me rendre en RP et faire du co-voiturage (gratuitement) dans ma région ou dans un rayon de 200 kms (environ) à la ronde... désolée mais c'est tout ce que je peux faire    je suis blindée à la maison et mon unique pièce de quarantaine est prise  
> 
> 
>   Petite Plume pour ta généreuse proposition. 
> Tu es près de Bourges. Quels jours peux-tu covoiturer vers la RP et dans ta région ?


Tous les jours qui vous arrangent   ::  sauf exceptionnellement mardi prochain pour cause de RDV chez mon véto pour rappels vaccins   ::

----------


## SarahC

> demande de fa de quarantaine de faite 
> viewtopic.php?f=43&t=333058
> 
> je croise les doigts...


Fais de suite aussi sa demande de co voit, merci!

----------


## Mysticnany

Bon ce n'est pas raisonnable ce que je fais mais je me propose FA de transit le temps du covoit pour le 2 et je suis prête a enchainer avec la petite noire et blanche fiv+ ( car j'en ai déjà un a la maison) mais je fais ça pcq je ne récupère plus la petite écaille et que la maman chez moi commence a sortir de sa pièce. Si les deux viennent de la même fourrière je suis prête a les prendre ensemble.
Il me faudra tout de même une solution d'ici fin aout car mon zhom va être assez furax la...

----------


## Lady92

> Pour les FA et co-voitureurs, pouvez vous valider ou modifier les infos du récap ci-dessous ! Merci d'avance
> 
> *- Récap propositions FA :*  (lieu, durée, couvertes ou non)
> 
> - FA de quarantaine, par Calymone (_j'attends confirmation que c'est toujours d'actualité_)
> - FA de quarantaine , par MathildeT dans le 60  Recherche dasso en cours (_j'attends confirmation que c'est toujours d'actualité_)
> - FA de transit , (jusquau 29/07) par Auxoux, RP (_j'attends confirmation que c'est toujours d'actualité_)
> - FA de quarantaine , par Oualie13, Localisation : calvados/eure et RP (massy) (_j'attends confirmation que c'est toujours d'actualité_)
> - FA transit ou quarantaine (max 15 jours) à partir de mercredi, par Lochal, dans le ? (_la prévenir le plus tôt possible si elle doit être sollicitée_)
> ...

----------


## totor90

> Envoyé par totor90
> 
> demande de fa de quarantaine de faite 
> viewtopic.php?f=43&t=333058
> 
> je croise les doigts...
> 
> 
> Fais de suite aussi sa demande de co voit, merci!


j'aimerai bien, mais combien de temps dure une quarantaine (je sais que c'est 40 jours mais....) que j'indique une date stp?

----------


## Mysticnany

je viens de penser à un truc très con: male et femelle ensemble ça va ptet pas le faire...
et je parlais du loulou gris et blanc qui doit être adopté par lili
Bon je reste sur la fiv+ uniquement, désolé de vous faire des fausses joies... mais zhom a fait les gros yeux qd j'ai parlé de 2  chats....

----------


## Petite Plume

> Envoyé par Lady92
> 
> Pour les FA et co-voitureurs, pouvez vous valider ou modifier les infos du récap ci-dessous ! Merci d'avance
> 
> *- Récap propositions FA :*  (lieu, durée, couvertes ou non)
> 
> - FA de quarantaine, par Calymone (_j'attends confirmation que c'est toujours d'actualité_)
> - FA de quarantaine , par MathildeT dans le 60  Recherche dasso en cours (_j'attends confirmation que c'est toujours d'actualité_)
> - FA de transit , (jusquau 29/07) par Auxoux, RP (_j'attends confirmation que c'est toujours d'actualité_)
> ...

----------


## lily1973

Oliver est moins stresser aujourd'hui me regarde gentiment quand je lui parle ne me souffle plus dessus. Le feliway que j'ai pulverisé dans la piece y est pour quelque chose je pense. Il préfère les croquettes à la patée apparement et boit tout sa tasse de lait quotidienne. La bonne nouvelle c'est son regard vis à vis de moi il est plus agressif mais interrogatif.  Je laisse faire les choses, je vais le voir et je lui parle et lui m'écoute et j'ai l'impression qu'il aimerai sortir pour venir me voir mais ose pas le faire.

----------


## totor90

les chats continuent de vivre planqués, et super, la fifille ne sait pas ce que c'est qu'une caisse! donc, caca/pipi sur les habits, couette et cie   ::

----------


## SarahC

En cage de convalo elle allait ds la litière il me semble.
Elle a peut être peur d'y aller.
Tu as un grand box chien pr faire cage de convalo, au début?

----------


## totor90

Elle a certainement peur d'y aller oui! mais je n'ai pas de cage de libre. Puis je n'ai pas non plus envie de l'enfermer à nouveau, elle a assez été en fourrière et en cage de convalo. Elle se planque, mais je lui parle et la caresse tous les jours, elle se laisse faire, ne part plus comme une fusée.
Je laisse le temps au temps, et je nettoie puis c'est tout. Elle comprendra bien au bout d'un moment qu'elle ne risque plus rien.
C'est plus le noir qui me pose gros problème   ::   il ne se plait pas du tout chez moi et je lui ai mis une gamelle devant son nez pour lui montrer que je lui donne de bonnes choses, il me saute tout de suite sur la main toutes griffes dehors.

----------


## SarahC

> Envoyé par SarahC
> 
> *IL RESTE DONC:*
> 
> 30  (NoémieBelligCandule)
> 20  (Lily1973)
> 20  (momo)
> 30  (maruska)
> 30  (Niky)
> ...


*Décidément, j'ai BCP de retard, et tjs pas 4 mains........ Je rattrape cette semaine, le temps de savoir qui est qui, d'avoir les factures, etc.....*   ::

----------


## SarahC

60) Mâle, 5 ans, brun tabby fauve, super sympa, FIV+[/b][/color]



Pour info, va revoir le véto, et est tjs en FA temporaire faute de place.
Il boit comme un trou et urine bcp..... Pas en grande forme...........

----------


## SarahC

L'état général de Fifi se dégrade.
Ses reins ne filtrent plus rien du tout, il finirait "desséché" et en souffrances si on continuait à le laisser ainsi....
Des analyses ont été faites, mauvaises....
Fifi va nous quitter ds qq heures maximum, il n'aura eu qu'une FA temporaire comme compagnie, qui l'accompagnera.
Lui aussi est un chat dont personne n'aura voulu à temps, ni assoc, ni FA.
Il ne mourra pas seul, c'est "déjà" ça........
J'aurais aimé qu'il ne reste pas invisible jusqu'à sa mort. Il ne le sera pas pour tous, Dieu merci.

----------


## Einahpets22

Derniers gros câlins pour Fifi...Encore une victime de la lâcheté des hommes. RIP.

----------


## niky

on pense a fifi et a sa fa,merci a elle..

----------


## momo

De grosses pensées pour FIFI et sa FA  ::   ::   ::  
Merci de l accompagner pour son dernier voyage  ::   ::

----------


## POLKA67

Désolée pour toi petit coeur...   ::   ::

----------


## coch

je crois bien que Rouky est toujours en train de transiter chez ses FA  histoire de se faire des amis...

----------


## coch

Rouky réfractaire aux transports.....Je ne suis pas un rom j'irai pas dans ton tram....
du coup départ remis à demain......
Mon oeil ouai !!! keskil a mon oeil ? quoi il colle ?

----------


## lochal

Ah oui j'ai dû mettre mon équipement de moto pour le faire entrer dans sa cage de transport la dernière fois !  
Il a son petit caractère le pépère. Je vois qu'il cultive toujours aussi bien l'art de larver au soleil

----------


## SarahC

> Envoyé par SarahC
> 
> *IL RESTE DONC:*
> 
> 30  (NoémieBelligCandule)
> 20  (Lily1973)
> 20  (momo)
> 30  (maruska)
> 30  (Niky)
> ...


Je n'ai tjs pas 4 mains, et c'est pr cela que je ne gérerai pas le SOS de la semaine.
Dc si pas d'aide, je ne ferai plus que le minimum syndical.
J'ai des factures ENCORE en attente, des "à poster", et des pointages à faire, mais comme ma vie n'est pas Rescue, et que déjà avec j'en suis rongée, ce sera fait, cette semaine, au détriment des SOS en cours. Désolée, mais c'est ça, de naviguer seule et de faire la dinde de service.

----------


## SarahC

Si on calcule les frais de FIFI, dont même la mort sera passée quasi inaperçue, des frais de la maman beige, qui est encore malade, et des petits de France, on dépasse 400 euros. Donc là, ça devient ingérable sans appel à dons,.... Si qqn veut se lancer.... Allez y.

----------


## SarahC

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...902#post784902




> Guignol est arrivé en FA le 13 aout chez moi avec une autre FIV+ qui   pour le moment refuse encore tout contact! au debut et pendant plusieurs   semaines il vivait caché dans un coin, refusant de sortir et nous   attaquant si on approchait de lui. Du coup, j'ai laissé le temps au   temps, je lui parlais sans tenter une seule fois de le toucher, de   l'approcher de trop près. Il y a peu, il a commencé à sortir de sa   cachette et rester dehors quand une personne rentrait dans la pièce. Il   s'est mis aussi à discuter mais refusait tout contact.
> Gros declic ce jour, c'est une grosse boite à ronron et à calins. 
> C'est aussi un ogre et un grand joueur, il s'eclate à fond avec les souris et fait un sacré remue ménage dans la pièce!  (la pièce n'est pas très chouette, mais il a un grand arbre à chat avec hamac, un dodo, des joujous...  )


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Et je me rends compte de mon retard de pointages de dons....

Entre l'ancien et le nouveau Rescue, et les SOS, il faut savoir que pointer me prend au minimum 1h30, et ceci explique cela.

Mon historique vous fera comprendre ô combien mes semaines sont palpitantes parfois.

Mille excuses encore..............

----------


## TROCA

Qui pourrait me donner des nouvelles de cette petite chatte ? J'aimerais savoir quelle a été son évolution, si elle a trouvé une solution définitive. Enfin tout tout ce qui la concerne ... Et des photos récentes. 
Merci.
*10) Femelle, 1 an, gris tabby blanche, un peu stressée*
_Chat timide avec potentiel cool, dixit notre photographe!_

 *AUCUNE PISTE! PEUT ETRE PARRAINÉE PAR QUELQU'UN!*

----------


## SarahC

Babe78.

----------


## SarahC

> un petite photo du club des 4, qui tient enfin le bon bout meme si tous sont encore en soins pour diverses pathologies !
> aucune fratrie, que des rescapes des "arretes", mais dans leur malheur, ils sont devenus freres de coeurs et s adorent !!! 
> 
> 
> Etant des pros de la vocalise, ils sont de futurs grands compositeurs et ont donc ete baptise :
> 
> Mozart pour le roux
> Chopin pour le noir/blanc
> Berlioz pour le gris
> ...


*150000 ans après, voici l'appel à dons tant attendu pour les 4 petits!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...932#post868932

----------


## SarahC

> Qui pourrait me donner des nouvelles de cette petite chatte ? J'aimerais savoir quelle a été son évolution, si elle a trouvé une solution définitive. Enfin tout tout ce qui la concerne ... Et des photos récentes. 
> Merci.
> *10) Femelle, 1 an, gris tabby blanche, un peu stressée*
> _Chat timide avec potentiel cool, dixit notre photographe!_
> 
>  *AUCUNE PISTE! PEUT ETRE PARRAINÉE PAR QUELQU'UN!*


Elle a encore très peur...

Mais son regard du début:



A déjà changé, elle progresse à son rythme mais a encore très peur des humains. 
Et elle pris du poids, la cantine est bonne!

----------


## coch

Rouky est de retour à la maison....

Il a profité de sa FALD pour faire du gras !!! monsieur pèse au moins le double d'il y a 1 an et qques.....Faut voir à stopper les croquettes si il veut retrouver la ligne....

----------


## Lady92

Merci de faire remonter ce post Coch  :: 
Peux tu stp rappeler l histoire de Roucky  ?
Comment va Guignol a present ? 
Et la minette ex N10 toute apeuree chez Babe, s est elle detendue?  adoptee?

----------


## coch

*20) Rouki, mâle castré, 4 ans et 2 mois, roux et blanc, sympa*
_Propriétaire décédé_

rouky est un chat de caractère....il a été chez moi, chez flokelo et chez mélusine23 en Fald, son grand jeu est de mordre les orteils de "messieurs" endormis histoire de vérifier qu'ils ne dorment pas pour toujours....il se laisse caresser uniquement si il le décide....mais ça reste un grand chat sympa qui se frotte aux jambes et qui suit partout dans la maison très curieux, il boit au robinet, ou dans la baignoire, et sait ouvrir les portes....

----------


## coch

une photo de l'époque :

à comparer :

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour le rafraichissement de memoire!  ca y est, ca me parle

----------


## SarahC

> Et la minette ex N10 toute apeuree chez Babe, s est elle detendue?  adoptee?


Elle est restée assez flippée quand même, mais plus détendue qu'à son arrivée, c'est sûr.
Elle a des potes chats maintenant, notamment un, qui est son amoureux, et elle vit désormais avec Babe.
Voici une photo qui date un peu, mais le changement est là, tout de même:

----------


## melusine23

> *20) Rouki, mâle castré, 4 ans et 2 mois, roux et blanc, sympa*
> _Propriétaire décédé_
> 
> rouky est un chat de caractère....il a été chez moi, chez flokelo et chez mélusine23 en Fald, son grand jeu est de mordre les orteils de "messieurs" endormis histoire de vérifier qu'ils ne dorment pas pour toujours....il se laisse caresser uniquement si il le décide....mais ça reste un grand chat sympa qui se frotte aux jambes et qui suit partout dans la maison très curieux, il boit au robinet, ou dans la baignoire, et sait ouvrir les portes....


Ouaaaah! Merci à Flokelo de m'avoir envoyé le lien de ce post, je n'avais jamais vu la photo de Rouky en fourrière... Effectivement, il a pas mal grossi à la maison... Pour les fans, voici le lien à son post adoption: http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-maitre-51932/
merci coch d'avoir accueilli ce gros loup, mon chat Socrate te remercie!  ::

----------


## coch

Voici ROUK-ROUK version 3.1 = 2013....


quand je vous dis que c'est la baston !!!! voici 5 minutes de bagarre après avoir passé tout l'après-midi sans problème....

----------


## coch

je suis intervenu avec une grande serviette éponge, mais pas assez rapidement, ils étaient méga chauds tous les deux, même Tipex attaquait sous la serviette, puis ils m'ont échappés une fois, puis re-camisole-de bain et séparation par porte interposée.

----------


## melusine23

Punaise!  ::  Mon pauvre coch... Ils t'en causent du souci les deux superdominants...  ::  Heureusement que t'as ta super cape en éponge  ::  mais quand même, ça ne va pas pouvoir durer comme ça longtemps, faut qu'on trouve une solution et vite. Je cherche, je cherche, mais Rouk-Rouk n'est pas facile à caser... Si qqn nous lit...

----------


## coch

ça me coute cher en poulet !!! car comme j'isole Tipex quasiment 22H par jour dans sa pièce pour lui seul, je lui donne du poulet qu'il adore manger...
mais c'est vrai les vrais inconvénients :
je flippe un peu pour Rouky qui n'est pas FIV, car là on a de vraies bagarres, bon ok, c'est que des touffes de poils qui sautent mais si je ne suis pas là et qu'ils se battent lorsque ma mère passe prendre un vêtement ou autre dans cette pièce....
ensuite j'essaie de sociabiliser Tipex je l'ai bien caressé aujourd'hui, mais c'est rarissime, et sans présence des autres chats il devient très sociable...
et Rouky n'est pas à l'aise il est tout le temps tendu en train de voir si Tipex n'est pas derrière le coin....sans compter qu'il reste des heures collé derrière la porte, et de plus il joue les durs avec les autres pour se défouler. l'autre jour il vient sur le lit à côté mais avec ses grands yeux noirs fixes, au bout d'un moment il s'est jeté sur mon coude, pour mordre et griffer, comme ça sans raisons...heureusement j'ai mon gros sweetshirt et il a mordu le tissu et ses griffes n'ont pas vraiment traversées, même pas égratigné d'un poil...mais quand même ça prouve qu'il se monte la tête car il était seul pas de tipex en vue nulle part....il fait exactement ça avec la maman chat par exemple.

----------


## melusine23

Rouky faisait ça quand il est arrivé chez moi. Ce sont des crises de colère. Il m'a attaquée méchamment deux fois, une fois à chaque bras, après j'arrivais à bouger suffisamment vite quand je voyais le coup de colère arriver. Il a eu du Feliway, des RC Calm ou Zylkene en cure, des fleurs de Bach. Le labo m'a conseillé un mélange en plus de leur référence Rescue Pet, afin d'agir sur ses grosses colères et sur son problème d'ultradominance, y compris avec les humains. Je pense que l'ensemble de ces "cures" ont aidé Rouky à s'apaiser. Au bout de cinq mois, j'ai enfin pu le présenter aux autres chats de la maison. A l'époque, la troupe vivait dans le salon et Rouky avait le reste de l'appartement, donc bien qu'il était isolé, il avait quand même de l'espace.
Il a fait énormément de progrès ensuite, tout est venu d'un coup. Plus de colère, plus d'attaque. Il garde son caractère, c'est toujours lui qui décide si on peut le caresser ou pas, mais il était cool (excepté avec Socrate à partir d'août 2012), il n'attaquait personne, acceptait les autres loulous même si c'est pas le genre à dormir collé à un autre loulou.
Je pense que Rouky est arrivé chez moi dans un état de stress intense, d'où son comportement, qui s'est peu à peu modifié. Chez toi je pense qu'il est beaucoup plus épanoui... enfin il était... jusqu'à l'arrivée de Tipex. Vu leur caractère, ni l'un ni l'autre ne lâchera l'affaire. Comme Tipex a de fortes chances de devenir ton loulou à plein temps, il faut qu'on trouve une solution pour Rouky, idéalement sans autre chat ou très peu et pas de gros dominant, et mieux vaut qqn qui connaisse bien les chats...
Bon courage !

----------


## coch

il faut que je faut surveille l'état de Rouky car je crois qu'il s'est pris la branlée, je l'ai jamais vu comme ça il doit avoir mal quelque part maintenant que c'est à froid....il se laisse carresser c'est pas du tout normal....et il lève une de ses pattes, genre il ne s'appuie pas dessus....



bon j'ai pas réussi à prendre la photo de sa patte avant droite quand il la soulève, ça dure peu longtemps mais il fait une tronche là de chien battu....
Tipex a reçu une ou deux petites griffures sur le museau et au coin d'un oeil du coup c'est directement visible...par contre il semble pas avoir quoi que ce soit d'autre et il n'est pas prostré comme Rouky dans le carton des chatons....
je crois que Rouky est désaventagé au jeu de la bagarre de chats de rue, il a toujours véçu seul chez son maître décédé, il griffe et mord mais Tipex a vraiment l'habitude, il doit mieux savoir où mordre pour vaincre l'adversaire, et il n'a pas peur ça se voit. Rouky s'applati et feule très fort, Tipex se gonfle et dit rien mais avence sans discontinuer vers l'opposant.
par contre tous les poils arrachés sont blancs donc je sais pas qui en a perdu le plus.....pas un poil roux dans le tas....

----------


## sylki

je viens de découvrir le sujet, Rouky attaque aussi la maman, Eleonore ? et avec les petits ça a été, 
il faut qu'on s'organise pour que je les amène la semaine prochaine dans leur famille d'adotpion

----------


## coch

oui mais c'est très différent comme résultat, car éléonore ne cherche jamais la confrontation et elle aussi on voit de suite que c'est une chatte du dehors, elle est ultra maline, et rapide, elle se place toujours dans une position qui lui laisse une possibilité de s'esquiver et se mettre hors de portée. Rouky ne la poursuit pas, il renonce dès que la miss a bougée. Je n'ai jamais vu une seule fois éléonore se faire battre, et de plus ils cohabitent très bien en dehors des coup de speed de Rouky. Les chatons c'est encore diférent car ils n'ont pas peur de Rouky, et celui ci ne met pas de coups de griffe sur eux, il tape des fois un coup de patte quand ils le bousculent en jouant, ou la nuit ils se pousuivent pour jouer. C'est vraiment entre Rouky et Tipex que la vraie bagarre qui peut survenir. De toute façon quand Rouky se monte la tête ça prend plusieurs étapes facilement identifiables et les chatons avec éléonore se mettent ailleurs hors de sa vue. Pour éléonore il faudrait lui couper les deux petits point de suture de la stérisation.

----------


## coch

en même temps Rouky n'est pas un monstre de chat, il a de nombreux bons côtés, il est joueur aussi il adore jouer à la ficelle et aux balles, et faire des courses poursuites, je me cache au bout du couloir il arrive à fond la caisse et dès que je le surprends il détalle en se cassant trois fois la gueule en grosses glissades pour recommencer....il lui faut une adoption appropriée c'est tout.

----------


## SarahC

Je suis d'accord sur le fait de ne pas bouger encore Rouky.
Mais là il faut que toutes les Assoc trouvent des solutions RAPIDES pour les autres chats.
On ne peut décemment dormir sur ses 2 oreilles en laissant les chats ainsi et Coch dans la merde.
Concernant les annonces on les fait pour ma part rédiger par les FA qui connaissent le mieux le chat, et qui, si elles le supportent, sont à même de le présenter sous son bon jour.
Il ne s'agit pas de mentir, mais de dire que c'est un chat "unique", ce qui n'est pas exceptionnel, bcp de chats ne peuvent blairer leurs congénères. Et de mettre en valeur ses qualités, car il en a.
On a par exemple un chat qui mord une fois par jour, bras ou jambes (pendant que vous marchez), il a pleins de qualités à part ça, et il voit 2 adoptants cet AM à qui on a expliqué encore au tel qu'il niaquait. Ds l'annonce on ne le dit pas comme ça, c tourné pour qu'on comprenne que particulier et pas un chat de genoux. En gros "attachant une fois conquis, ms pas une glue de genoux", pour schématiser.
Il peut avoir une annonce ici avec des photos qui claquent pour diffusion? 
Et pour les sites gratuits, en gros tri, vraiment ça peut le faire, en déblayant d'abord les autres chats de chez Coch pour rencontre préalable par adoptants.
Ce n'est vivable pour personne, dc urgent. 
Le Clomicalm a été tenté? L'essence de valériane qui pue, x fois plus naturelle, aussi? 
Le spray catnip qd mes chats veulent se tabasser marche chez moi ms décemment là leur territoire est trop petit, et pitié aussi pour la FA plus que patiente, il faut le soulager, et pas ds 15 jours.

----------


## melusine23

Mince Coch, comment va Rouky alors depuis cette nuit ? Il se remet ?  :: 

Je crois que tout le monde fait au mieux pour Rouky, son post est régulièrement animé sur Rescue, les annonces réactualisées, on essaie de trouver ce qui lui convient le mieux pour le rendre heureux, on ne le bouge pas non plus au moindre problème. Il est resté plus d'un an chez moi, c'était loin d'être simple pourtant, mais il a réussi à faire sa place. Je n'ai pas pu le garder parce qu'il a pris mon vieux chat soumis en grippe et mon chat n'avait plus le droit de vivre en sa présence. Pour autant, il y a toujours un minimum de 5/6 chats chez moi, ça monte régulièrement à une dizaine, ça se passait bien avec les autres, donc il a ses têtes. Un gros dominant comme lui ne passe pas mais un ultrasoumis comme mon petit vieux, ce n'est pas une bonne idée non plus.

Bien sûr qu'il a des qualités Rouk-Rouk. Cela n'empêche que ce n'est pas un loulou à mettre entre toutes les mains. C'est déjà difficile de lui trouver une FA qui l'accepte avec ses défauts et ses qualités (d'ailleurs, avis aux amateurs, vous serez accueilli les bras ouverts ! La FA qui m'a précédée a dû tenir moins de 15 jours), alors un adoptant... Pendant des mois je pensais que Rouky finirait ses jours chez moi car je ne voyais personne qui accepterait le beau loup... jusqu'à ce que ça devienne invivable pour mon chat. S'il n'y avait pas eu ce problème-là, et pour le coup je ne peux pas fermer les yeux sur le mal-être de mon propre chat, Rouky serait encore chez moi aujourd'hui... Mais si qqn a une piste pour lui. Ce loulou mérite autant qu'un autre de vivre heureux et apaisé.

----------


## coch

Alors déjà faut préciser que Tipex est plus gros en volume, (de peu mais côte à côte ça se voit, il doit y avoir un kilo de plus pour Tipex), ensuite depuis la bagarre Rouky hiberne 23H00 sur 24....sinon je nevois aucune gène lorsqu"il se déplace ou saute sur la table où il a sa gamelle anti-vol chatons, toutefois, lorsqu'il se tient assis, il ne pose pas sa patte avant droite au sol, signe de douleur ou de gène, je ne vois rien de gonflé ni la moindre plaie, c'est une morsure surement un des quatres crocs a touché un nerf ou autre point douleureux.





ça cohabite bien quand même non ? les fotos sont prise il y a quelques minutes, depuis il est revenu sur le tapis à mes pieds, le temps de charger le photos, pas de bagarre, pas d"agressivité rien, il faut dire que éléonore est assez zen aussi, elle l'a laissé manger tranquilement sans broncher.

----------


## melusine23

Il a toujours des poses incroyables pour dormir, j'adoooore !  :: 

Oui ça a l'air de cohabiter assez bien avec Eléonore. J'espère que ça va aller sa patte, parce que des soins à faire sur Rouky, c'est une autre paire de manche. Dans ce cas tu me dis Coch et je passerai t'aider. Vu que tu peux le câliner à mort aujourd'hui, profites-en pour lui faire une bonne grosse caresse pour moi !  ::

----------


## coch

alors ça y est Rouky boite un peu, légé légé, et je l'ai vu s'instaler pour dormir il a changer de patte pour prendre appui..., j"ai l'impression que sa patte est très légèrement gonflée, mais il a pattouné mon blouson des deux comme si rien n'était. donc à priori ça devrait passer car c'est déjà plus de 48H00 l'imflammation aurait été plus visible si conséquente.

----------


## melusine23

A défaut d'avoir tout de suite une solution à te proposez Coch, je peux t'amener Les Fleurs de Bach que j'utilisais pour Rouky, j'ai des flacons tout neufs jamais utilisés et que je n'ai pas prévu d'utiliser vu que j'avais fait un stock de ces références là rien que pour Rouky. Il doit aussi me rester du Zylkene, et je crois que j'ai un truc contre les traumatismes en homéopathie, quelques gouttes dans l'eau et il paraît que ça marche bien (jamais eu l'occasion de tester), ça peut soulager sa patte et tout autre endroit douloureux suite à la bagarre. Je regarde tout ça ce soir et je vois avec toi quand je peux passer te déposer tout ça. Pas de garantie que ça fonctionne mais ça ne fera pas de mal et si ça pouvait apaiser tout le monde... D'ailleurs Zylkene et Fleurs de Bach, ça peut très bien aller à Tipex aussi !

----------


## coch

Rouky part au véto maintenant, il fait de la fièvre et une bonne infection/inflammation, mon véto dom ne pouvait que nétoyer la morsure et faire une injection d'antibio mais pas celle à effet retard qui dure la semaine car c'est en flacon et le produit se périme trop vite., de plus on pourra pas donner les cachets à Rouky pour qu'il continue un traitement par voie orale, donc c'est parti pour villememble, ils lui feront cette injection et on sera tranquiles. (il faut l'anesthésier, nettoyer la morsure, et faire les deux piqûres anti inflamatoire et antibio.)

----------


## coch

de retour toutes injections faites, il a une belle inflamation de la patte avant et aucune plaie visible même sous exemen médical.
Il se reveille doucement, et je sors faire une course rapide : litière + poulet.

----------


## sylki

mince pour le coup , il risque d'être fiv ?

----------


## coch

d'après le véto très faible moins de 1 pour 1000 : pas de plaies pas de sang pas de grffures, au point que le véto est venu me chercher pour savoir où je pensais être la morsure, il ne l'avait pas trouvée, juste une fois indiqué la zone gonflée il a appuyé dessus et malgré l'anesthésie Rouky a réagit, et c'est autant possible que ce soit une griffe plantée un peu plus profond. Le fiv ce n'est pas du vampirisme, en exagèrant. Il de suffit pas de planter un croc, il faut que les fluides organiques passent de l'un à l'autre. on a bien examiné Rouky il n'a pas une seule coupure, tous les poils sont à Tipex d"ailleurs maintenant on voit les croutes un peu, comme le fiv ne se transmet pas par les gamelle ou le léchage de chat à chat, et que je suis intervenu vite, je disais en relisant 3 minutes mais il n'a que 3 metres jusqu'au bout du couloir, c'est plutôt moins de 30 secondes en réalité. Il n'y a pas de risque zéro, mais très faible dans ce cas présent, des chats qui se sont battus sans devenir FIV il y en a des quantités aussi.

----------


## sylki

ok tant mieux ! bon rétablissement à ce beau rouquin !

----------


## coch

Merci, je vois que l'anti-inflammatoire fonctionne bien, Rouky est complètement réveillé maintenant et se promène comme si de rien était.
Pas pu regarder sa patte de près mais il ne boite plus, c'était du côté biceps-triceps que c'était devenu dur et gonflé j'essayerais de voir au grand jour avec une bonne lumière.

----------


## melusine23

Merci pour Rouky, heureusement que tu as réagi rapidement et que tu n'as pas hésité à braver les RER et le froid pour l'amener se faire soigner!  :: 



---------------------------------------------------

Post de recherche de FA pour Rouky, n'hésitez pas à faire tourner : http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...3/#post1525043

----------


## coch

une piste début avril pour ROUKY.....on croise les doigts.

----------


## sylki

oui, super !!! tiens nous au courant

----------

